# كيف تصنع الصابون من زيت الزيتون؟؟



## الشخيبي (16 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​ 


أكيد كل واحد منا - نحن الكيماويين - يحب أن يبرهن لأهلهأنه قادر على صناعة شيء كيميائي ولو قطعة من الصابون.. حتى لا يقول قائل إنك درستالهندسة الكيميائية على الفاضي... أنا أمزح بالطبع



وإليكم المقادير والطريقة..



المقادير:




50 غم صودا كاوية يعني caustic soda أو NaOH​
150غم ماء​
360 غم زيت زيتون​
​ 
الطريقة:



إن صناعة صلبون زيت الزيتون هي عملية تأخذ بعض الوقت, ومنالمهم أن نكون دقيقين في خلط المكونات. صناعة الصابون بهذه الطريقة تدعى بالعمليةالباردة cold process. في العملية الباردة هذه يحتفظ الصابون بالجلسرين بسبب زيتالزيتون الغني به. الجلسرينمفيد في ترطيب البشرة وتنعيمها. كل ليتر من زيت الزيتونيكفي لعمل 12 - 14 قطعة من الصابون.



الخطوات:



أولا: اخلط الصودا الكاوية بحذر شديد مع الماء. الصودا الكاويةتتفاعل مع الماء بشدة وتطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة لذلك يجب ترك المحلول لمدة يوم حتى يبرد. واحذر من ملامسته للجلد أو العينين.






ثانيا: أضف زيت الزيتون وحرك جيدا, اذا أردت أن يكون الصابونبرائة أخرى غير زيت الزيتون فيمكنك إضافة روائح طبيعية أو صناعية.​





ثالثا: اصنع اطارا خشبيا وضعه على قاعدة خشبية منفصلة عنه بحيث تكون القاعدة أكبر من الإطار​

رابعا: قم بكشط الصابون المتكون على سطح الخليط وصبه في الإطار الخشبي. الصابون يحتاج تقريبا إلى 36 ساعة حتى يجف.​
​خامسا: قطع الصابون إلى قطع مناسبة, وتأكد من أنه قد جف تماما قبل أن تقوم بتغليفه.​
ودمتم سالمين..​​


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (17 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الشخيبي (19 فبراير 2006)

العفو..
وأتمنى من الجميع انهم يجربونها عندهم في البيت


----------



## [fbi66 (20 فبراير 2006)

مشكور ونفع الله بك الامه


----------



## الشخيبي (20 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك أخي على المرور الطيب


----------



## الكيميائية (20 فبراير 2006)

مشكور كثير اخي على موضوعك وصحيح مثل ما كلت انت حتى نبرهن لاهلنة انة احنة قادرين على صناعة شئ ملموس وبتجربة بسيطة


----------



## الشخيبي (21 فبراير 2006)

شكرا لك أختي على تعليقك وعلى مرورك الطيب

في الحقيقة هناك عدة وصفات كيميائية يمكن عملها في البيت ولكن المشكلة في توفر بعض المواد الكيميائية..

ولكن..من ما عنده زيت زيتون في البيت؟؟؟


----------



## venturi (21 فبراير 2006)

بس كلولي شنية الصودا الكاوية ؟ يعني يامادة تمثلها


----------



## الشخيبي (21 فبراير 2006)

الصودا الكاوية أو caustic soda هي عبارة عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو sodium hydroxide وفي بعض البلدان التي تصنع الصابون يسمونها "الأطرونة"


----------



## venturi (21 فبراير 2006)

طبعا اعرف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بس قصدي بالحياة اليومية وين نستخدمها


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 فبراير 2006)

تستخدم "الأطرونة" في تكليس الزيتون


اخوك في الله 
م.عبد المنعم


----------



## الكيميائية (22 فبراير 2006)

اني مع الاخ فلود مان وهو قصدة منين نكدر نجيب هيدروكسيد الصوديوم يعني من اي مكان نتسوقة عدا المختبرات والمعامل طبعا


----------



## الشخيبي (22 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

بالنسبة لمادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم فهي موجودة عند العطارين.... ويسمونها كما ذكرت "أطرونة"...

كما يمكن أن تتوفر في الصيدليات الكبيرة..

مع احترامي....


----------



## الكيميائية (22 فبراير 2006)

تسلم ومشكور اخى ستيل على معلوماتك ...طيب لكن انا موجودة حاليا في السويد واني اتسائل من اين اقدر اجيب مادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لعدم وجود عطارين هنا وفي الصيدليات لا تباع هذة المادة... مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الشخيبي (23 فبراير 2006)

أختي الكريمة يمكن أن تحصلي عليها من المتاجر التي تبيع لوازم المختبرات..

اذا كنت تعرفين اللغة السويدية, فمن الممكن أن تجدي بعض المتاجر القريبة منك عن طريق البحث على ****** أو أي محرك بحث آخر..

وبالتوفيق..


----------



## ابو اوراق (23 فبراير 2006)

العضو الجديد يشكرك على هذه المعلومات ويطلب من الجميع اغناء المواضيع والوصفات الصناعيه بالمعادلات الصحيحه


----------



## ايمن فوزي (23 فبراير 2006)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراا*

اريد معلومات عن كيفة تحضير الcaustic soda بالتفصيل في الصناعة واهم التطبيقات لها واية معلومات اخري
ارجو افادتي سريعا وشكراااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن فوزي (23 فبراير 2006)

*كيفية صناعة الcaustic soda*

السلام عليكم
شكرااا علي موضوضوعك المهم 
اريد معلومات عن تصنيع الcaustic sodaواية معلومات اخري 
واريد كتاب مرجعي في ذلك ارجو الافادة سريعا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيميائية (23 فبراير 2006)

مشكور اخي ستيل لكن اني ذهبت الى احد المحال ولم يكن لديه هذة المادة كان يوجد عنده فقط الادوات .... ومعك حق ربما يجب ان اذهب الى محل اخر


----------



## الشخيبي (23 فبراير 2006)

يا ريت لو أقدر أرسلك شوي من عندي

على كل حال اذا في عندكم yellow pages أو دليل تجاري ممكن تحصلي محل يبيع المواد الكيميائية


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (23 فبراير 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور على هذه الوصفة اخي


----------



## الشخيبي (23 فبراير 2006)

العفو أختي...

شكرا على مرورك..


----------



## الشخيبي (24 أبريل 2007)

*لمن فاته الموضوع...*


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (24 أغسطس 2007)

والله شيئ جميل 
على بساطة هل طريقة في 
التصنيع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الطريقة
مادة الصودا الكاوية لا تباع عند العطارين تباع عند مكاتب بيع المواد الكيمياوية


----------



## elmontig (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشخيبي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*وإياكم إخوتي في الله وشكرا لمروركم الكريم...*


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله سعر زيت الزيتون غالي عندنا السؤال هل ممكن نبدل زيت الزيتون بمادة اخري جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشامل فاست (28 سبتمبر 2007)

طريقه سهله جدا اشكرك اخوي والاخوان الذين يسالون عن الصودء الكاويه بالفعل موجودة عند شركات بيع المواد الكيماوية


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (30 سبتمبر 2007)

يمكن عمل صابون بزيوت أخرى أو شحوم الحيوانات لكن يلزمك تعديل نسب المواد المضافة الصودا والماء يمكن أن تبدء با Formula المقترحة ثم تعدل شيئا فشيئا على النسب استعمل الطرق مثل Experimental design لتصل بسرعة للنتيجة .
لاتنسى الدعاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور فسوف نجربها إن شاء الله


----------



## الشخيبي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*العفو...أهلا بك أخي..*


----------



## خطاطبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

في حال اردت انتاج صابون صلب لا يتم استحدم caustic soda


----------



## ام كرار (6 فبراير 2008)

كم نصبر على الصابونه قبل استعمالها


----------



## الشخيبي (7 فبراير 2008)

ام كرار قال:


> كم نصبر على الصابونه قبل استعمالها



*نصبر حتى تجف.. ثم تستعمل كالصابون العادي..

شكرا لمرورك..*


----------



## سقراط العرب (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا اخي ولكن لها اثارعلى البشرة ام لا


----------



## بانادول (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..........


----------



## fifa (12 فبراير 2008)

لا انصح حد بالبحث فى السويد عن الصودا الكاوية احسن يفكروا انه ارهابى اشترو الصابون احسن وابعدوعن الشر وغنولة


----------



## الشخيبي (13 فبراير 2008)

سقراط العرب قال:


> مشكور يا اخي ولكن لها اثارعلى البشرة ام لا



*الواقع أن الصابون الناتج هنا تكون درجة حموضته pH عالية 7.5 إلى 8 .. وهذا يسبب الجفاف لمن بشرتهم جافة بالأصل...أما إذا كانت البشرة دهنية فلا يؤثر كثيرا..

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم...*


----------



## روضه الرحمن (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشخيبي (27 فبراير 2008)

روضه الرحمن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



*وإياكم جميعا....

وشكرا لمرورك الكريم..
*


----------



## مزيونة عمان (28 فبراير 2008)

يسلمووووووو اخوي ما قصرت واللة


----------



## الشخيبي (29 فبراير 2008)

مزيونة عمان قال:


> يسلمووووووو اخوي ما قصرت واللة



*أهلا بك أختي الكريمة..*


----------



## حسام النجار (7 أكتوبر 2008)

من الممكن استخدام البوتاسا الكاويه ( هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم) بدلا من الصودا الكاويه ( هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) في 
حاله عدم وجود الصودا الكاويه ولكن عند تصنيع الصابون في المنزل لابد من التاكد من عدم ارتفاع نسبه القلويه حتي لاتؤثر علي الجلد او علي العين
ك/حسام النجار


----------



## المهندسه ليى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر
تحياتي...


----------



## حسام ح (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم اللة خيرا*​


----------



## الشخيبي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*وإياكم جميعا..

وشكرا لمروركم الكريم...*


----------



## نبراس الدين (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ع ـبدالله (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يع ـيطيكم ،، الع ـافيه ع النقاشات الح ـلووهـ ويع ـطي كاتب الموضوع الع ـافيه


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## عمروعبدو (20 يناير 2009)

الف شكر لك ايها الاخ وياريت لو تعرف ازاى ممكن اصنع شامبو او كريم جيد للشعر


----------



## safa aldin (20 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راكين (23 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الطريقة البسيطة 
بس عندي استفسار اذا ممكن ... 
حاولت عامل صابون في البيت ( هيدروكسيد صوديوم + ماء + زيت زيتون + زيت جوز هند ) 
وغليت المحلول السابق , و تكون " يمكن " صابون طافي على الوجة بس كثير كان دهني . 
وحاولت يكون المحلول شبة متعادل بواسطة ورق عباد الشمس . وكانت الرائحة غير لطيفة نوعا ما .
و الكمية الناتجة غير كثيرة بالنسبة لكمية الزيت اللي وضعتها 

ممكن تنصحوني وين غلطي ,,, و هل طريقتي صحيحة .


----------



## الشخيبي (31 يناير 2009)

راكين قال:


> مشكور جدا على الطريقة البسيطة
> بس عندي استفسار اذا ممكن ...
> حاولت عامل صابون في البيت ( هيدروكسيد صوديوم + ماء + زيت زيتون + زيت جوز هند )
> وغليت المحلول السابق , و تكون " يمكن " صابون طافي على الوجة بس كثير كان دهني .
> ...


*
أهلا أخي.....
بالنسبة للرغوة هي عبارة على صابون عليك أن تكشطه من على السطح وتجففه..إذا أحسست أنه دهني يمكنك إضافة المزيد من هيدروكسيد صوديوم..... وبالنسبة للرائحة يمكن أن تضيف بعض العطر (الأسنس)
على الصابون...*


----------



## شريف بحر (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام علبكم


----------



## شريف بحر (2 فبراير 2009)

طريقه جيدااااا


----------



## مهندس النهضة (2 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء اللة أخ الشخيبى 
موضوع لة ثلاث سنوات ولايزال مفعم بالنشاط 
ما هو إحساسك؟


----------



## مبتدئه (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​ 
طريقه سهله جدا




​ 
بارك الله فيكم وجزيتم كل خير :84:​


----------



## راكين (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يا مشرف " الشخيبي " رح احاول مرة ثانية . و ان شاء الله تنجح 
شكرا


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (6 فبراير 2009)

*ماقصرت*

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز نبى الصابون السائل مشكور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع ................


----------



## آصف العاملي (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
انا سعيد بعضويتي الجديده في هذا


----------



## آصف العاملي (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
انا سعيد بعضويتي الجديده في هذا المنتدى . انا أعمل بصناعة الصابون ولي بعض ألأستفسارات
ما هو الفرق بين السلفونيت والسلفونيك هل هم ماده واحده وهل لهم أسماء تجاريه لأن تجار االكماويات هنا في ساحل العاج لا يعرفونهم والشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## الشخيبي (15 فبراير 2009)

آصف العاملي قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> انا سعيد بعضويتي الجديده في هذا المنتدى . انا أعمل بصناعة الصابون ولي بعض ألأستفسارات
> ما هو الفرق بين السلفونيت والسلفونيك هل هم ماده واحده وهل لهم أسماء تجاريه لأن تجار االكماويات هنا في ساحل العاج لا يعرفونهم والشكر الجزيل لكم


*
وعليكم السلام أخي الكريم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

وأهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب...

السلفونيت هي ليست مركبا وإنما مجموعة وظيفية صيغتها [SO3 [-2 وقد ترتبط بأحد العناصر لتكون ملحا.. مثل صوديوم سلفونيت.. sodium sulfonate ..

أما السلفونيك أو حمض السلفونيك.. sulfonic acid فهو حمض عضوي يستخدم كمكون أساسي في المنظفات.. وصيغته هي H2SO3 
وللمزيد من المعلومات راجع الموقع التالي:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfonic_acid
*
تحياتي لك*


----------



## الشخيبي (15 فبراير 2009)

*عن قريب إن شاء الله سأخبركم بطريقة صنع الصابون السائل ومتنجات أخرى...*


----------



## الشخيبي (16 فبراير 2009)

Abdel Wahab Mohamm قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز نبى الصابون السائل مشكور



العفو أخي...

بالنسبة للصابون السائل.. انظر الموضوع التالي:

اطلب اي خلطة تحتاجها في مجال الصناعات الكيميائية التجارة


----------



## سهير ابو علي (16 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي بالله اعتقد الطريقة لوحدها من غير مادة اخرى تكون الخلطة ناقصة ولا يمكن ان يتكون صابون 
المفروض تكون فى حرارة وغليان لكن عنما نريد ان نعمل الصابون من غير غليان لمدة كافية يجب اضافة مادة اخرى لا اعرفها لكن اعتقد دالك 
وشكرا اخي بالله


----------

